# building a c02 system for my 120 gallon aquarium.



## Sam31441 (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys, I'm new to c02 systems, what I currently use is a plain diy yeast mix. I want to go pressurized to avoid all the hassle. Trying to see if these tanks would be suitable for use: http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/for/3471423666.html
And
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Premium...158&pid=100009&prg=1089&rk=1&sd=230840227751&

Now I really dont need anything fancy, just something that Is enough for my plants. Will these two be sufficient enough?

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

the co2 tanks are a great deal. snag 2 of them! always nice to have two tanks and for the price...
as for the regulator, I recommend you get a better regulator with a better needle valve and solenoid unless you want to be constantly adjusting the needle valve and having the solenoid fail after a year if not a few months.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you decide to purchase these CO2 tanks, then check the regulations for shipping compressed gas cylinders interstate. Its my understanding that they must be empty. The seller indicates that they are full.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Get a good regulator. China made regs are cheap but they are not dependable.


----------



## Sam31441 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. This is a local seller so no problem with shipping. He sells another one brand new and full for 10. I'll be picking that one up. Now my quest to find a regulator. I'm looking to spend the least possible for a quality regulator.... where can I start looking any advice?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd be more than happy to help you with your co2 regulator and show you what regulator options i have. If none of them interest you, I would be happy to point you to another seller who might be able to give you what you want.


----------



## jules2k (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 on getting a good regulator, getting a cheap one will end up costing you more. Nothing is more annoying than constantly adjusting the needle valves and have the solenoid going on and off on their own.


----------

